# Using personal car at work



## masterboy123 (16 Mar 2015)

I often have to use my personal car for work purporses and I get paid for mileage.
But I think the mileage payment I get is not sufficient enough as I have to pay not only the fuel but also road tax, insurance, etc.

I just calculated, I get paid € 60.88 cents/KM. 
I have 1.6L engine car and paying €560 road tax.

Is there any way to reduce tax on my pay given I use personal car? Any suggestion please?


----------



## vandriver (16 Mar 2015)

The fuel would be about 12c per km.
On an average 15k kms,your tax would be 3.7c per km.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (16 Mar 2015)

You have a problem (or rather your employer does).

The current rate is too high so the excess is taxable.

For a 1.6L car, 59c is the max (for the first circa 6,500km).

Given how close 59c is to 61c, have you made an error in your calcs (and is your employer "spot on")?


----------



## pudds (16 Mar 2015)

OP I hope you have insurance to cover this.


----------



## vandriver (16 Mar 2015)

If I remember,the OP is a doctor,so I'd assume the HSE has the mileage rate correct!


----------



## masterboy123 (16 Mar 2015)

yes i have car insurance, do i need separate one?



pudds said:


> OP I hope you have insurance to cover this.


----------



## masterboy123 (16 Mar 2015)

yes you are right vandriver. 
so i suppose all taxes are in order and nothing more can be done.



vandriver said:


> If I remember,the OP is a doctor,so I'd assume the HSE has the mileage rate correct!


----------



## pudds (16 Mar 2015)

masterboy123 said:


> yes i have car insurance, do i need separate one?


If your own car is used for goods services or reward then the onus is on you to inform your insurance company who may charge extra for this. Maybe your employer has this covered in some way.


----------



## mathepac (17 Mar 2015)

To collect business mileage at the appropriate rate from the HSE please see the following : [broken link removed]

A claimant must indemnify the HSE in case of accident AND have the appropriate business class insurance.

All to be arranged in advance with the appropriate admin line-manager


----------



## Joe_90 (17 Mar 2015)

The reality is that most people have a car anyway.  So they incur the cost of insurance, motor tax, depreciation, private fuel and servicing anyway.

So milage should compensate them for the extra costs incurred.

59c per km should be enough to cover up to 6,350 km per annum.


----------



## masterboy123 (17 Mar 2015)

thanks for the link. 
But i cant find the where it says i need business class insurance and line manager need to be contacted in advance.



mathepac said:


> To collect business mileage at the appropriate rate from the HSE please see the following : [broken link removed]
> 
> A claimant must indemnify the HSE in case of accident AND have the appropriate business class insurance.
> 
> All to be arranged in advance with the appropriate admin line-manager


----------



## gipimann (17 Mar 2015)

The requirement for the indemnity is mentioned on this page

[broken link removed]


----------



## vandriver (17 Mar 2015)

My brother has to have it to claim mileage from the council he works for.It is called Business Use Class 1.


----------



## peteb (18 Mar 2015)

HSE looks for an indemnity to be noted on the cert so most insurers won't do that without Class 2.


----------



## masterboy123 (18 Mar 2015)

pardon my ignorance, i have AXA car insurance and sent a copy of same to HSE line manager. Copy of car owner's detail and insurance policy is what the HSE asked for. 
Do I need to get anything else?



peteb said:


> HSE looks for an indemnity to be noted on the cert so most insurers won't do that without Class 2.


----------



## gipimann (18 Mar 2015)

The HSE must be specifically named either on your policy document or on a separate letter from your insurers, confirming that the HSE are indemnified against claims.  Some insurers require class 2 insurance to add the indemnity, others will charge you for adding the indemnity to your policy.

Your Travel section should be able to explain all of this to you.


----------



## Monbretia (18 Mar 2015)

I have had experience of AXA and indemnifying an employer  for a firefighter don't know who the employer is for firefighters, there was no charge.


----------



## masterboy123 (18 Mar 2015)

Did you have to talk to insurance company or just notified your employer?



Monbretia said:


> I have had experience of AXA and indemnifying an employer  for a firefighter don't know who the employer is for firefighters, there was no charge.


----------



## Monbretia (18 Mar 2015)

Had to contact insurance company directly and they sent out amended schedule.


----------

